# Darkroom Chemicals and Paper...from 2001



## jtphotographic (Jan 11, 2008)

I have many unopened and some opened darkroom and film chemicals from 2001 that have no expiration date on them? (unless I am not finding it)

How long do these chemicals last?

The paper however has an expiration date on them.. how long does paper usually last?

All of these supplies were kept in a basement. 

Thanks!


----------



## ann (Jan 12, 2008)

there are a lot of if's here.

basements means many things, most of which is not good for paper products.

which paper, some papers have a longer shelve life?

Is the chemistry in cans or packs?

Cans, the chances are very good that they will be useable. Paper packs, a bit dicey.

Buy a small amount of paper developer, fresh stuff. test your papers and see if they are fogged; if not, they are useable.

You could also test the chemicals on something that is not important , check the results with the fresh new chemistry, you will find your answer .


----------

